# {vid} I learned and recorded the Chopin Ballade No. 1:



## mkaykov (Mar 11, 2018)

I also just released a new Liszt, Chopin & Prokofiev Audio CD: https://tinyurl.com/yzfr57qb

all the record companies that I contacted wanted to charge me several thousand dollars just to release the stuff I already recorded professionally.....


----------

